# Input on Jack Keller's white grape



## maddog (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried this recipe for white wine made from Welch's Concentrated White Grape juice? Looks fairly similar to a lot of the recipes I have used for apple wine. I'm looking for a mild white that will be back-sweetened after it's dry. I may fpac it if it needs a kick. The fruit content seems somewhat low, but not sure how that will affect the final product.


recipe from http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques65.asp
*Welch's Frozen Grape Juice Wine*

*

2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate
1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar
2 tsp acid blend
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
water to make 1 gallon
wine yeast
Bring 1 quart water to boil and dissolve the sugar in the water. Remove from heat and add frozen concentrate. Add additional water to make one gallon and pour into secondary. Add remaining ingredients except yeast. Cover with napkin fastened with rubber band and set aside 12 hours. Add activated wine yeast and recover with napkin. When active fermentation slows down (about 5 days), fit airlock. When clear, rack, top up and refit airlock. After additional 30 days, stabilize, sweeten if desired and rack into bottles. [Author's adaptation of a friend's recipe]
*


----------



## BobF (Mar 21, 2012)

Many prefer using more juice and/or fruit than called for in Jack's recipes. Also less sugar, shooting for an SG in the 1085 range.

There is a broad consensus that 3 cans of concentrate for this recipe makes a better wine.

If you have the tools, measure and calculate acid and sugar adjustments. A TA of .6-ish is good for this, IMO.


----------

